# Spitzkehre mit Stufen und Wurzeln



## ur-anus (2. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mich gestern mal aufgemacht um mich ein paar ungeliebter Stellen anzunehmen. Wie oben beschrieben handelt es sich um m.o.w. steile Spitzkehren mit Stufen und großen querverlaufenden Wurzeln. Die kehren kann man eigentlich ohne Versetzen fahren obwohl ich das auch mal versucht habe.
da es etwas feucht war habe ich versucht Wurzeln, Holzbohlen etc. immer im 90° winkel mit dem VR zu treffen.
Jetzt zu den Problemen:
1. Bei maximalmen Lenkeinschlag rutscht mein VR weg
2. nach dem versetzen schaffe ich es nicht (da zu steil?) mein vr über die nächste große Wurzel zu lupfen und bleibe hängen.
3. den Punkt den ich mir zum versetzten ausgesucht habe kann ich nicht anbremsen, da ich durch eine vorherige Stufe zu viel Schwung habe.

Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich und ihr habt ein paar gute tips für mich


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2013)

Welchen Reifen fährst du Vorne?
Genügt es nicht, die Bremsen aufzumachen, du sagtest ja, daß es steil ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (2. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr vorne nen minion in 2,35 mit ca. 1,8 bar. ist zwar recht schmal aber daran sollte es denk ich nicht liegen. einfach bremse aufmachen hat leider nicht funktioniert vor der wurzel war der boden ausgewaschen. 
wie fähsrt du denn verblockte kehren?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juli 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, viel nach Gefühl....

Aber 1,8 bar ist schon sehr viel Druck, mit 1,2-1,0 bar fahre ich Vorne und da passt sich der Reifen der Umgebung viel besser an und der Grip erhöht sich deutlich.
Ich fahre Spitzkehren immer Innen-Innen, wenn hohe Stufen dazwischen sind, immer eine Stufe runter, versetzen, eine Stufe runter, ver...
Es ist schlecht da Tips zu geben aus der Ferne, besser ist das, wenn du dich an einen besseren Fahrer anhängst und er dir an Ort und Stelle die Tips gibt.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2013)

Reifen vorn bei feuchtem Holz 42a bzw. ST bzw. Vertstar, sonst kannst du es vergessen.

Leider sind solche Kehren nicht genormt. 
Eine gute Trainingsstrecke ist vom Fricken nach Farchant. Da gibt es derer reichlich.


----------



## ur-anus (2. Juli 2013)

danke für die tips! dann werd ich mal was an meiner bereifung und dem druck ändern.


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Juli 2013)

Kannst Du die Wurzeln nicht zum springen benutzen?
Also ich habe auf meiner Strecke viele Wurzeln und ich hoppel da entweder so drüber, wenns möglich ist fahre ich drum rum oder ich versuche diese zum Springen zu nutzen- ok aber ich denke auch das ich nicht grad perfekt fahre und vlt auch das Fehler sein könnten- keine Ahnung


----------



## kandyman (2. Juli 2013)

Mit 1.0-1.2 bar im dem schmalen Minion kannst du aber nur mehr Schrittempo fahren, und an deinem ursprünglichen Problem wird der Druck nicht viel ändern.

Ich würde mit Gewichtsverlagerung experimentieren, vor allem nach vorn (wenn du dich traust). Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt das am meisten. Kopf überm Lenker, Ellbogen hoch.


----------



## ur-anus (2. Juli 2013)

kommende woche werd ichs nochmal versuchen, mal sehen was sich umsetzen lässt...


----------



## Dakeyras (3. Juli 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Wurzeln nicht zum springen benutzen?




in einer Spitzkehre?


----------



## master852741 (3. Juli 2013)

Was auch oft nützlich ist, auf die Linienführung zu achten!
Kommt natürlich immer ganz auf die Situation an, aber ne kurve von Aussen anfahren, um den Kurvenradius möglichst groß zu halten, macht immer Sinn und manchmal den großen Unterschied. 
Beispielsweise in einer, bergab, rechts Kehre, die Grade vorher, ganz links fahren, evtl sogar ein bisschen, wenn möglich, links die Böschung hoch fahren. Auf höhe des Kurvenscheitels, fast anhalten, Blick zum Scheitel, und nach rechts abknicken. Statt 1x 180°, 2x 90°. Fordert Übung und Gleichgewichtsgefühl. Sattel maximal runter und im Stehen ausbalancieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juli 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> in einer Spitzkehre?



Oh hab gedacht das Problem sind Wurzeln allgemein und dann Spitzkehren. Sorry. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2013)

Da du die Kehre als fahrbar, ohne Versetzen des Hinterrades, beschreibst (also irgendwas S1-S3), würde ich als Tipp das Trainieren deiner Balance sehen.
An solchen, oft auch recht ausgesetzten, Stellen fahr ich sehr langsam und taste mich mit dosiertem Bremseinsatz um die mit Wurzeln und/oder Steinen geschmückte Kehre. Vorteil der Methode ist, dass es im schlimmsten Fall ausreicht den Fuß kurz abzusetzen und man bei entsprechend guter Balance die Stelle sauber und sicher hinter sich bringt.
Der Reifendruck ist da weniger wichtig, er sollte vielleicht nicht unbedingt >>1,5 Bar sein und natürlich kann ein griffiger Vorderreifen nie schaden


----------



## ur-anus (3. Juli 2013)

das mit den 2x90° werd ich mal testen... @hiTCH-HiKER ich glaube das sind S3 Kehren... ist der weg vom geierstein runter. als münchner kennst du den ja bestimmt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Juli 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> das mit den 2x90° werd ich mal testen... @hiTCH-HiKER ich glaube das sind S3 Kehren... ist der weg vom geierstein runter. als münchner kennst du den ja bestimmt.



Der 610er oder 611er? (denke du meinst eher ersteren  )


----------



## ur-anus (3. Juli 2013)

ja ich mein den 610er... nochmal trag ich mein rad den gipfel nicht rauf...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Juli 2013)

solche kurven sind sehr schwierig, so dass es meiner meinung nach keinen tipp gibt außer linien suchen. d.h. stellen suchen, wo noch etwas erde oder längs-wurzeln sind, auf denen man sich abstützen kann. 

mit reifen kann man meiner erfahrung nach wenig ändern - wenn die wurzel abgeschält und nass ist, ist das wie seife. bremsen kann man da sowieso vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2013)

wenn versetzen da nicht notwendig ist, dann würde ich es auch vermeiden. so vermindert sich zumindest schon mal das "einpark"-problem. wenn man erst mal im steilstück vor einer hochstehenden kante steht, dann steht man da... und steht... . solche situationen kenne ich leider auch. 
mein erster ansatz wäre zu versuchen, so "flüssig" wie möglich in einem langsamen tempo durchzurollen. also möglicht tempo beibehalten, zumindest nicht komplett zum stehen kommen, und dabei so locker wie möglich im oberkörper um nirgends aufzulaufen. wenn man das mit dem "locker stehen" nicht so ganz durchhält, kann man's auch manchmal retten, indem man das rad mit den armen quasi unter sich durch über die hochstehende wurzel drüberschiebt, oder einen kleinen pedalkick macht. wird natürlich umso schwieriger, je enger die kurve und je nässer und abschüssiger die wurzeln.

ein extra-griffiger vorderrad-reifen ist sowieso nie ein fehler 
wenn es irgendwie möglich ist würde ich versuchen, dort etwas mehr zu lenken, wo nichts glitschiges ist, um das vorderrad auf einer wurzel oder stufe dann so gerade wie möglich halten zu können. sagt sich natürlich so leicht... 

mach doch mal ein foto von der stelle!


----------



## ur-anus (3. Juli 2013)

freut mich, dass du mein "einpark"-problem nachvollziehen kannst...
foto von der stelle bzw. video von meinen versuchen hab ich für kommenden mo oder di geplant. evtl. mach ich ja was total irres, was mir selbst nicht auffällt...


----------



## vitaminc (3. Juli 2013)

Ich würde auch probieren mit guter Balance durchzufahren, sofern es möglich ist. Ansonsten üben, üben und nochmals üben, bis man die richtige Linie und Abläufe drin hat.

Schwieriger wird es für mich bei Spitzkehren mit Stufe (halber Meter und mehr) die teilweise auch sehr verblockt sind, zudem so eng, dass sie ohne HR-Versetzen nicht fahrbar sind. Wenn ich zum ersten Mal auf so ne Kurve zurolle, steig ich meistens ab und check erstmal welche Linie, und wo ich probieren werde zu versetzen. Endet leider noch sehr oft darin, dass ich aufgebe  - d.h. üben, üben und am Besten suche ich mir mal welche die es mir zeigen wie es geht


----------



## walter021 (3. Juli 2013)

würde dennoch irgendwie umsetzen

mit stark eingeschlagenem lenker ists immer sehr heikel über steile stufen


mach mal ein bild, damit man das einschätzen kann


----------



## Pablo P. (4. Juli 2013)

Ohne Bild natürlich schwer zu beurteilen. Was manchmal hilft, ist das vorbereitende Umsetzen. Soll heißen, dass Du schon vor der eigentlichen kritischen Stelle der Kehre versuchst, durch Umsetzen in eine Position zu kommen, die Dir dann eine fahrbare Linie ermöglicht.


----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> würde dennoch irgendwie umsetzen
> 
> mit stark eingeschlagenem lenker ists immer sehr heikel über steile stufen
> 
> ...



Man kann schon, nur muss man sehr gut das Bike ausbalancieren und die Linie sehr gut treffen.
Da geht viel mehr als die meisten denken, man ist halt ständig am Kipppunkt 

Auf die Schnelle habe ich kein Foto gefunden, wo ich mit eingeschlagenen VR über die Stufe gehe, hier habe erst nach der Stufe eingeschlagen.




Da ich nur dynamisches Umsetzen kann, fahre ich lieber in Spitzkehren.
Das dynamische Umsetzen sehe ich inzwischen als Sackgasse an. Und das Fahren habe ich ausgereizt, da komme ich nicht weiter. 

Die Trial-Variante (@Eisbein hat einfach nur recht) muss ich noch lernen, ist halt nicht so leicht zu lernen wie das dynamische Umsetzen. 

 @ur-anus, ich bin auf deine Fotos oder Video gespannt.

ray


----------



## walter021 (4. Juli 2013)

klar geht das, hab ja nur geschrieben, dass es heikler ist. mache das selber auch, aber nicht wenn es nicht sein muss

ist halt auch fahrstil abhängig, ich setze oft um (hie und da wärs wohl auch nicht nötig). auf deinem bild hätte ich zbsp auch ne andere linie gewählt, wobei man das anhand eines bildes nicht klar sagen kann


ajo: cooles bild, ich tippe auf kanaren, la palma?


----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> klar geht das, hab ja nur geschrieben, dass es heikler ist. mache das selber auch, aber nicht wenn es nicht sein muss
> 
> ist halt auch fahrstil abhängig, ich setze oft um (hie und da wärs wohl auch nicht nötig). auf deinem bild hätte ich zbsp auch ne andere linie gewählt, wobei man das anhand eines bildes nicht klar sagen kann
> 
> ...



Nee, Gran Canaria vom Roque Nublo nach Norden.

Zurück zum Umsetzen, ich kenne 4 Varianten von Umsetzen (auch wenn ich sie nicht beherrsche).
Hier ist evt. OT, es wäre nett wenn jemand sie mit Beispielen erklären könnte und die Vorteile und Nachteile benennen könnte.
Oder gibt es schon einen passenden Thread?

ray


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Juli 2013)

hi ray,
schade, habe gehofft das ist irgendwo im Odenwald ...

den Unterschied mit den Umsetzvarianten würde mich auch interessieren, passt doch gut hier her ! Und sag jetzt bitte nicht, die Sackgasse wäre es mit Hilfe der Vorderradbremse umzusetzen - so mach ich das nämlich.


----------



## aju (4. Juli 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Die Trial-Variante (@Eisbein hat einfach nur recht) muss ich noch lernen, ist halt nicht so leicht zu lernen wie das dynamische Umsetzen.
> ...
> ray



Eigentlich ist die Trail-Variante leichter zu erlernen. Man muss sich nur von der gewohnten hecklastigen Fahrweise verabschieden und das ganze Gewicht aufs Vorderrad verlagern. Sonst kommt das Hinterrad nicht hoch und bleibt auch nicht oben.

Umsetzen in verschiedenen trailangepassten Variationen sieht man z.B. hier
und hier

Die eine oder andere Spitzkehre mit Stufen oder Wurzeln ist in den Videos übrigens auch zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. Juli 2013)

super ! Tolle Fahrtechnik, coole Musik


----------



## ur-anus (4. Juli 2013)

@aju respekt!!! das mit dem Gewichtnachvornverlagern kostet bestimmt überwindung wenn mans anders gewohnt ist.

ach ja, sollte jemand lust haben meine problemkehren live mitzuerleben... ich starte kommenden montag bzw. dienstag gegen 6.30 in 81377


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> auf deinem bild hätte ich zbsp auch ne andere linie gewählt, wobei man das anhand eines bildes nicht klar sagen kann



wenn ich mir das bild anschaue, dann mein ich auch, dass das deppert war, da über den stein zu fahren. ich glaub, wir wollten uns einfach das leben schwer machen. machbarkeitsstudie oder so 

     @aju
seh ich auch so. ich hab's mich nie getraut nur zu probieren, bis ich's mal auf deine "erklärung" versucht hab. ist jetzt halt nicht unbedingt die am wenigsten frustrierende variante, das ganze dann auch noch mit rumstehen und balancieren zu verbinden, aber irgendwie finde ich das viel ungefährlicher, daher trau ich mich das auch eher.

hilft aber dem thread-ersteller nicht wirklich weiter. 
weil ich die situation wie gesagt auch schon öfter hatte, dass ich mir einen schönen stand gesucht hatte, mich irgendwie abgehampelt hatte, das heck richtig zu positionieren, und dann... nicht weiter kam weil das vorderrad vor einem hindernis stand:
wie parkt man sich denn nun aus, im steilstück, wenn man erst mal vor einem hochstehenden hindernis steht? (also volles gewicht aufm vorderrad -> anlupfen eher schwierig)
wenn ich es aus dem stand mit pedalkick versuche, dann hab ich das problem, dass ich das gleichgewicht verliere, bzw. fast nach vorne abgehe, wenn sich das vorderrad "ruckartig" drüberhievt und ich durch das "pedalkicken" eher eh frontlastig stehe. und wenn's ganz blöd kommt, dann schiebt mir das angetriebene heck auch noch das vorderrad zur seite weg, vor allem wenn's glitschig ist -> das gibt dann erst recht einen abgang. im rollen alles nicht so das problem, aber ausm stand eben massiv.


----------



## thomas.h (4. Juli 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Zurück zum Umsetzen, ich kenne 4 Varianten von Umsetzen (auch wenn ich sie nicht beherrsche).
> Hier ist evt. OT, es wäre nett wenn jemand sie mit Beispielen erklären könnte und die Vorteile und Nachteile benennen könnte.




Ich nur 3?

Statischer Umsetzer: 
-> man fährt an, blockiert das VR, sodass es komplett stehen bleibt. Man nutzt zum einen den Bremsimpuls, aber hauptsächlich zieht man mit moderater Gewichtsverlagerung das Hinterrad an den Pedalen in die Höhe und versetzt es. Entweder in einem großen Versetzer, aber auch in mehreren kleinen.
+ relativ einfach erlernbar
+ ziemlich ungefährlich
+ sehr breite Einsatzbandbreite
- unterbricht den Fahrfluss
- mehr Gleichgewichtsgefühl nötig
- Grip muss ausreichend vorhanden sein, um sich aufs VR abstützen zu können.
Beispiele: Anfänger und richtig gemeine Kehren: ausgesetzt, verblockt, stufig.

Dynamischer Umsetzer:
-> man fährt eine Spitzkehre an, bremst vorne etwas mit, aber ohne stark zu verzögern. Man nutzt hier weniger den Bremsimpuls, sondern vor allem die stärkere Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne unterstützt mit einem leichten Ziehbewegung an den Pedalen. Hier wird nur 1x so weit es möglich/nötig ist versetzt.
+ unterbricht den Fahrfluss nicht.
+ sieht elegant aus
+ wenig Balancegefühl nötig.
- schwieriger zu lernen
- Dosierung der VR Bremse und Basics mit Nosemanuals sind Voraussetzung
- der Boden muss zumindest seitlich genug Grip haben, da man hier nun eher zum seitlich wegrutschen als zum nach vorne Rutschen neigt.
- bei schwierigeren Kehren aufgrund der Schnelligkeit der Bewegung höheres Risiko.
- oft schwierig, beim Versetzen nicht die ganze Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren
Beispiele: eher einfachere Kehren mit größerem Radius, ausreichend Platz, wenig verblockt und wenig stufig.

statisch-dynamischer Versetzer
-> kombiniert beide Techniken. Es wird langsam angefahren, vor der Kehre abgebremst und in der Kehre mittels stärkerer Gewichtsverlagerung und Ziehbewegung an den Pedalen in einer Rollbewegung des VR dynamisch versetzt. Vielleicht ähnlich dem Umspringen beim Schifahren in steilem Gelände.
+ wenig bis kaum Grip notwendig. Das VR kann sogar nach vorn und vor allem seitlich ordentlich wegrutschen, ohne Probleme zu machen.
+ für schwierigere Spitzkehren geeignet, um den Fahrfluss halbwegs zu behalten.
+ Platzbedarf hinten kann sich evt verringern.
- schwerer zu lernen, da beide Techniken kombiniert werden müssen.
- höheres Risiko, eine Frage der Hoden, ob man sich in einer steilen Kehre nach vorne vom Hang wegspringen traut.
- Balance notwendig für die exakte Ausgangspositionierung.
Beispiele: erfahrenere Fahrer, steile Kehren mit wenig Grip (erdig/schottrig oder sehr steile Felsplatten)

Die Gewichtsverlagerung gibt das Zeitfenster an, in der das HR versetzt werden kann. Je weiter nach vorne, desto länger/weiter kann es versetzt werden. Ich denke nicht, dass die Frage ist: soll ich oder soll ich nicht, muss ich die Beine abwinkeln oder darf ich das ja nicht - das entscheidende ist: wie weit will ich versetzen? - dann ergibt sich die Verlagerung von selbst.


Das sind die 3 Arten, dich ich kenne und verwende. Die Grenzen sind aber fließend! Welche kennst du noch?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

siehe @Grobi-Stollos Post von weiter oben: Stoppie? 
(um es in deine Liste einzureihen könnte man es vielleicht bremsischer Versetzer nennen )


----------



## thomas.h (4. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> siehe @_Grobi-Stollo_s Post von weiter oben: Stoppie?
> (um es in deine Liste einzureihen könnte man es vielleicht bremsischer Versetzer nennen )



oder "versuchter, aber nicht gelungener dynamischer Versetzer" ?


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> oder "versuchter, aber nicht gelungener dynamischer Versetzer" ?



ich hab das sogar in Fahrtechnikkursen so erklärt bekommen. Man stelle sich aufs Rad wie ein Sack Nüsse ("Grundposition" )und robbe die Bremse zu, bis das Hinterrad von alleine steigt. War mir schon immer unsympatisch, bei der Variante bin ich höchst lernresistent.


----------



## thomas.h (4. Juli 2013)

Die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man ganz leicht selbst ausprobieren: Fahr auf eine Spitzkehre, die nicht asphaltiert ist (  ) zu, verlagere dein Gewicht NICHT und greif volle Kanone in die VR Bremse. Du wirst vermutlich primär eine schöne bis ganz schöne Furche mit dem Vorderrad in den Weg fräsen! Mit Gewichtsverlagerung bringt man hingegen sogar bei Schnee das HR in die Luft.


----------



## scylla (4. Juli 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man ganz leicht selbst ausprobieren: Fahr auf eine Spitzkehre, die nicht asphaltiert ist (  ) zu, verlagere dein Gewicht NICHT und greif volle Kanone in die VR Bremse. Du wirst vermutlich primär eine schöne bis ganz schöne Furche mit dem Vorderrad in den Weg fräsen! Mit Gewichtsverlagerung bringt man hingegen sogar bei Schnee das HR in die Luft.



genau mein Gedankengang dazu. Wir verstehn uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2013)

@aju, deine klassen Videos kenne ich 
Muss ich mir dringend wieder anschauen, und gezielt aufs Umsetzen achten.


Thomas, ich hätte anders klassifiziert.
Aber in deiner Auflistung ist eigentlich alles drin.

Die Stopie-Variante (4. Variante)  bekommt man in jedem Fahrtechnikkurs erklärt.
Selbst Stefan Schlie (Vize-Trialweltmeister) hat das uns 2002 im Fahrtechnikcamp versucht so beizubringen.

Den dynamischer Umsetzer bekomme ich in leichten Kehren hin, die ich auch einfach durchrollen kann. Ich hoffe hierüber den Zugang zum Statischen Umsetzer zu finden. Ob es mir gelingt werde ich sehen.
Ich versuche dabei immer mehr das Tempo rauszunehmen, aber desto langsamer ich bin desto schlecht klappt es. 

Beim statischen Umsetzer kenne ich 2 verschiedene Erklärungen wie man den Zugang finden kann.
 @aju erklärt den Einstieg primär über die Gewichtsverlagerung. 
Man soll sich eine Böschung suchen und dann so weit nach vorne gehen bis das HR steigt. @aju, falls ich es falsch wiedergebe, bitte korrigieren!

Ein anderer Einstieg fängt beim Anheben des Hinterrades an, derjenige hat es als eine Art Bocksprung über den Lenker beschrieben.

 ray


----------



## thomas.h (4. Juli 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Thomas, ich hätte anders klassifiziert.




Wie?

Also als Einstieg würd ich kein Hochamt draus machen. Einfach langsam anfahren, vorn bremsen bis das Rad steht und dann/dabei mit verkeilten Pedalen hinten einfach ein Stück seitlich hopsen. Und dann einfach mit Gewichtsverlagerung und größeren Hopsern schauen, dass der Bereich größer wird...


----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Wie?



War eine ungeschickte Wortwahl von mir.
Ich hätte die Stopie-Variante als weitere dynamische Variante dazu genommen.

Deine Klassifizierung finde ich gut , du nennst Stärken und Nachteile jeder Version.

Momentan mache ich es "ohne" Bremsen, ich lasse die Bremse nur schleifen. 
Ich schlage den Lenker leicht ein und mache einen Seithops.
Das klappt ganz gut solange der Radius nicht zu klein ist und ich nicht zu langsam bin. Je schneller ich bin, desto mehr versetze ich seitlich. 
Dabei zu Bremsen werde ich mal versuchen. 

ray


----------



## Pablo P. (5. Juli 2013)

Das statische Versetzen ist ja eigentlich einfacher, als das dynamische. Ich bin wirklich kein Biketalent, darum hab ich mir das in der Ebene beigebracht. 1-2 Wochen nach jeder Tour 30-60 Minuten links und recht versetzt, kleinere Hopser, größere, dann mal Stoppies, bis ich's Gefühl hatte über den Lenker zu fliegen usw.. Irgendwann ging's dann ganz okay und ich konnte es auf dem Trail anwenden/verfeinern. So etwas wie Versetzen, Manual etc. sollte man m.E. nicht nur im Gelände trainieren, sondern durchaus auch für die Basics im leichtmöglichsten Setting.


----------



## ur-anus (9. Juli 2013)

Hab heute mal versucht viele Tips in die Tat umzusetzen und siehe da... bis auf 2,5 Kehren bin ich sie alle gefahren
Hab den luftdruck am vr reduziert,
versucht mehr gewicht auf die front zu bringen,
mich 100% auf die linie zu konzentrieren
und versucht mehr zu versetzen als bisher... 
war wirklich traumhaft heute, vielen vielen dank für die guten ratschläge. hätte ja nie gedacht, dass eine Frage im Forum meine spitzkehren-blockade löst ein kleines video hab ich auch gemacht... allerdings ohne die meisten schwierigen kehren, die bin ich voll freude nur so runtergezirkelt.... Ein Fehlversuch ist auch zu sehen... (sowas passiert, wenn man sich im kopf nicht 100% klar ist wo man eigentlich hin will)
und wenn ichs jetzt noch schaffe ein video einzubetten gibts auch was zu sehen...


----------



## ur-anus (9. Juli 2013)

So mal sehen obs klappt....



Film- und Fahrtechnisch ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben... ich bin aber ganz zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. Juli 2013)

Klappt doch 

ray


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2013)

kommst doch rum, was hast du denn? 

auf dem video sieht's so aus, als würdest du schwerpunktmäßig bissi arg weit hinten hocken. kann aber auch aufgrund der perspektive täuschen, da es auf dem video wahrscheinlich viel flacher rüberkommt als es tatsächlich ist 
bei steil mit stufen versuch ich mich vor das vorderrad runter geht eher mit angewinkelten armen nach vorne übern lenker zu "ducken" um dann einfach die arme lang zu machen wenn das vorderrad runter plumpst. so hat man viel mehr kontrolle als wenn man vorher schon mit langen armen hinten hängt... vor allem, wenn man dazu dann auch noch lenken muss.


----------



## ur-anus (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, gestern ist irgendwie der knoten geplatzt... sonst stand ich häufig so planlos in der kehre wie bei meinem aufgezeichneten fehlversuch.
der trail ist wirklich sehr steil, daher ist meine position denke ich schon passend. das mit übern lenker ducken sollte ich nochmal bewusst trainieren. besonders wenns steil ist


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> der trail ist wirklich sehr steil,



dachte ich mir fast schon. so wie's auf dem video wirkt hab ich mich schon gefragt, wozu die da stufen rein gemacht haben. leider ein ewiges problem bei fotos und videos


----------



## berkel (10. Juli 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben... ich bin aber ganz zufrieden!


Also mir scheint die Gabel viel zu weich abgestimmt, das ist ja ein Geschaukel . Dazu kommt noch das relativ ruckartige Bremsen. Es wirkt alles etwas abgehackt und hektisch.
Versuch mal ruhiger und flüssiger zu fahren, die Bremse mehr schleifen lassen und den Bremsdruck weicher variieren. Mit einer härter abgestimmten Gabel kann man auch mit mehr Druck auf dem VR fahren.


----------



## derAndre (11. Juli 2013)

Was Du aus meiner Sicht nicht optimal machst ist das relativ ruckelige Bremsen. Dadurch entsteht auch das Gewackel das Berkel anmerkt (aber er hat schon recht, die Gabel taucht ziemlich tief weg). Durch das wegtauchen der Gabel entsteht sehr viel Unruhe im Bike und das stört nicht nur die Konzentration sondern richtet das Bike unnötig auf.

Versuch doch mal langsamer anzufahren und - auch wenn es oft als falsch bezeichnet wird - die Bremse mehr schleifen zulassen. Dadurch erreichst Du eine ruhigere Anfahrt und mehr Kontrolle in der Kurve.

Ansonsten könntest Du in Vorbereitung auf echte Spitzkehren Dir angewöhnen die Kurve nicht weit - eng - weit zu fahren sondern eng - eng - eng. Wenn die Spitzkehren mal spitzer werden bekommst Du das Hinterrad nicht "rum", wenn Du die Kurve außen anfährst. Ich finde das ist ne ziemliche Umgewöhnung weil man schon als keines Kind gelernt hat Kurven außen anzufahren um den Radius zu vergrößern und jetzt soll man genau das Gegenteil tun


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juli 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> So mal sehen obs klappt....
> 
> Film- und Fahrtechnisch ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben... ich bin aber ganz zufrieden!



Luft nach Oben hat auch die Gabel!!  VIEL mehr Druck! VIEL VIEL mehr! 

Ansonsten: einfach weitermachen!  Das wird schon noch, und wie schon viele andre geschrieben haben, schöner dosiert bremsen. NIcht so sehr digital (nicht nur zu/offen).


----------



## Pablo P. (11. Juli 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ansonsten könntest Du in Vorbereitung auf echte Spitzkehren Dir angewöhnen die Kurve nicht weit - eng - weit zu fahren sondern eng - eng - eng. Wenn die Spitzkehren mal spitzer werden bekommst Du das Hinterrad nicht "rum", wenn Du die Kurve außen anfährst. Ich finde das ist ne ziemliche Umgewöhnung weil man schon als keines Kind gelernt hat Kurven außen anzufahren um den Radius zu vergrößern und jetzt soll man genau das Gegenteil tun



Ich zitiere das mal, um die Wichtigkeit dieses Punkts zu unterstreichen. In den inneren Punkt der Spitzkehre zu fahren macht das Leben wirklich deutlich leichter. Falls da also nicht grad ne feuchte Wurzel ist => immer rein in dat Jemüse!


----------



## ur-anus (11. Juli 2013)

das mit der gabel ist mir auch aufgefallen die hat jetzt mehr druck! Das mit dem dosierten bremsen und innen-innen-innen werd ich mir zu herzen nehmen... 
dienstags werde ich mich an ein paar gemeinen kehren nähe farchant versuchen, mal sehen wie´s wird


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juli 2013)

Scylla und derAndre habe beide recht!
Wenn man dich die enge Linkskehre durchfahren sieht, hängst du zu weit hinterm Bike, die modernen Geometrien lassen aber eine zentrale Position über dem Tretlager zu, ohne über den Lenker zu gehen. So wird dein Gesamtsystem einfach ruhiger bergab.
Auch stimmt, die Kurven immer Innen-Innen zu fahren, damit du immer ausreichend Platz zum Versetzen hast.
Die Gabel mit mehr Druck fahren und die Zugstufe korrekt einstellen oder überprüfen wäre noch sehr hilfreich.
Ich stelle mal von mir einen Film ein, ich hoffe ich steh etwas zentraler im Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (11. Juli 2013)

ich hab generell das problem, zu weit hinten auf dem bike zu sein (durch jahrelanges "arsch hintern sattel" mantra) - hat das jemand bei sich wieder fixen können?


----------



## zec (11. Juli 2013)

Jede Spitzkehre immer Innen-Innen zu fahren würde ich nicht unterschreiben - geht ja auch nicht immer (eben je nach Gelände).
Aber: So früh wie möglich einlenken! Und wenn du denkst, dass du bereits früh einlenkst, dann lenke noch früher ein  . Hat zumindest mir sehr geholfen. Zusammen mit dem richtigen Blick = dem weiteren Wegverlauf folgend.


----------



## derAndre (11. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja klar. Nix geht immer und überall. Dazu kommt ja noch der Radstand des Bikes und andere Faktoren. Wo ich mit dem Cotic rum komme, kommt mein Kumpel mit dem 601 noch lange nicht rum (13 cm mehr Radstand machen schon was aus). Dafür überschlage ich mich schon, wo er noch entspannt runter rollt auch wenn das nicht nur am Radstand liegt  .


----------



## berkel (11. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab generell das problem, zu weit hinten auf dem bike zu sein (durch jahrelanges "arsch hintern sattel" mantra) - hat das jemand bei sich wieder fixen können?


Sich immer daran erinnern mit den Schultern senkrecht über dem Lenker zu bleiben. In schwierigen Passagen braucht es dazu halt Selbstvertrauen/Entschlossenheit.
Ich habe es eine Zeit lang so gemacht, dass ich ständig bewusst auf den Lenker gedrückt habe. Man sollte sich das aber irgendwann wieder abgewöhnen und einfach zentral und locker auf dem Bike stehen. Deshalb möchte ich die Methode auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Manchmal geht es aber besser etwas übertrieben in die andere Richtung zu machen um sich etwas abzugewöhnen.


----------



## sJany (12. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab generell das problem, zu weit hinten auf dem bike zu sein (durch jahrelanges "arsch hintern sattel" mantra) - hat das jemand bei sich wieder fixen können?



Ersetze es gegen Lee McCormacks Mantra "heavy feet, light hands". Dann stehst du automatisch zentral über dem Bike.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ich hab generell das problem, zu weit hinten auf dem bike zu sein (durch jahrelanges "arsch hintern sattel" mantra) - hat das jemand bei sich wieder fixen können?



Du kannst das Gefühl für den richtigen Schwerpunkt ganz leicht "erfühlen" indem du dich als Training oft aus dem Rollen aufs Vorderrad (mit Bremse) stellst. Immer weiter und weiter. Dabei musst du den Schwerpunkt zwangsläufig von "zu weit hinten" nach "zentral" bis "zu weit vorne" verlagern, um das Hinterrad überhaupt richtig hoch zu bekommen. Mach das so oft, bis du ein Gefühl für den richtigen "Kipppunkt" bekommst. Wenn du das in einer Wiese übst, kannst du auch ruhig nach vorne absteigen... (es ist ohnehin nicht blöd, das zu testen). So bekommst du auf spielerische Art und Weise ein Gefühl für den richtigen Schwerpunkt und das Verhalten des Bikes wenn es richtig steil wird. Du wirst sehen, dass das Ding viel viel später nach vorne zu kippen anfängt als du glaubst. Wenn der Schwerpunkt passt, fühlt sich das nicht einmal mehr seltsam an.

Und wenn's schneller wird immer daran denken: "Heavy Feet, light hands!", wie er so schön sagt.  (haha, da war sJany ein bisserl schneller!)


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (12. Juli 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> So mal sehen obs klappt....
> 
> Film- und Fahrtechnisch ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben... ich bin aber ganz zufrieden!



Ich find es gut gefahren 
Hast du es jetzt mal mit mehr Druck in der Gabel versucht? Das ist schon krass wie die eintaucht, da verlierst du sicher einiges an Manövrierfähigkeit in solchem Gelände.


----------



## ur-anus (12. Juli 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich find es gut gefahren
> Hast du es jetzt mal mit mehr Druck in der Gabel versucht? Das ist schon krass wie die eintaucht, da verlierst du sicher einiges an Manövrierfähigkeit in solchem Gelände.



Danke 
Im Gelände hab ich die Gable mit mehr Druck noch nicht getestet, habe ich für Sonntag geplant. Das Problem mit der gabel war, dass sie neue Buchsen bekommen hat und mit meinem "normalen Druck" ein furchtbares Ansprechverhalten hatte. Jetzt ist sie offensichtlich eingefahren...


----------



## pndrev (12. Juli 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Ersetze es gegen Lee McCormacks Mantra "heavy feet, light hands". Dann stehst du automatisch zentral über dem Bike.



Genau das. Ich kontrolliere auch immer wieder das "Gewicht" von Händen und Füßen.
Außerdem, sobald man wirklich aktiv mit den Armen arbeitet, können sie gar nicht ständig gestreckt sein, da dann nix mehr zum Arbeiten da ist.  Also einfach bei jeder noch so kleinen Welle etwas mit den Armen pumpen, dann kommt man auch gar nicht dazu, zu weit nach hinten zu rutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (14. Juli 2013)

so bin grad etwas am gabel einstellen... wieviel sag fahrt ihr eigentlich so wenns steil und verblockt wird? ich hab jetzt mal ca. 20% eingestellt, denke aber, dass das für steile abfahrten noch zuviel sein könnte?


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2013)

ich hab meine Luftgabel mit ca. 15% Sag eingestellt. Wenn ich mich komplett aufs Vorderrad stelle taucht sie so nicht mehr als zur Hälfte ein.




Ich find's gut, weil ich mich so aufs Manövrieren konzentrieren kann und nicht noch das Abtauchen in den Federweg mit einberechnen muss, ist aber Geschmackssache, da man den Federweg auf die Weise eigentlich nie komplett nutzt. 2cm bleiben fast immer stehen, außer man vergeigt irgendeine Aktion so richtig doll.



berkel schrieb:


> Ich habe es eine Zeit lang so gemacht, dass ich ständig bewusst auf den Lenker gedrückt habe. Man sollte sich das aber irgendwann wieder abgewöhnen und einfach zentral und locker auf dem Bike stehen. Deshalb möchte ich die Methode auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Manchmal geht es aber besser etwas übertrieben in die andere Richtung zu machen um sich etwas abzugewöhnen.



hab ich auch mal gemacht. Der beste Weg übern Lenker zu gehen, wenn's blockig wird. Abgewöhnen fällt in der Tat sehr leicht


----------



## ur-anus (15. Juli 2013)

@scylla danke für die info... war heute mit mehr luft und weniger druckstufe unterwegs... fährt sich wunderbar


----------



## clemsi (16. Juli 2013)

ich habe das gefühl, der trend geht eh zum harten setup? Die Jungs, die ich kenne und die richtig gut fahren haben ihre Gabel bzw. das Fahrwerk ansich ziemlich straff eingestellt. Als Anfänger neigt man wohl (auch aus komfortgründen) dazu, alles bißchen fluffiger einzustellen um besser bügeln zu können.


----------



## berkel (16. Juli 2013)

Manche richten sich auch streng nach der Regel, dass der teuer erkaufte Federweg auf jeden Fall komplett ausgenutzt werden muss, auch wenn man dafür mit 50% Sag fahren muss weil Streckenbeschaffenheit oder Geschwindigkeit nicht ausreichen.
Am Trailbike fahre ich ca. 25% hinten und 20% vorne (am DH Bike hinten mehr). Damit nutze ich auf normalen, auch ruppigen Trails den Federweg nicht komplett aus, das ist dem Bikepark bzw. aggressiver Fahrweise und Sprüngen vorbehalten. Mir wäre das Fahrwerk sonst zu schwammig mit zuwenig Rückmeldung.


----------



## rayc (16. Juli 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Manche richten sich auch streng nach der Regel, dass der teuer erkaufte Federweg auf jeden Fall komplett ausgenutzt werden muss, auch wenn man dafür mit 50% Sag fahren muss weil Streckenbeschaffenheit oder Geschwindigkeit nicht ausreichen.



Das war echt böse. 
Poste das mal in den passenden Threads, dann erlebst du einen wunderschönen Shitstorm. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (17. Juli 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Am Trailbike fahre ich ca. 25% hinten und 20% vorne (am DH Bike hinten mehr).



so bin ich seit vorgester auch unterwegs... gestern mit der einstellung nen spitzkehren trail gefahren, war top! rückmeldung ist viel besser und man (bzw. ich) traut sich jetzt auch das gewicht mehr aufs VR zu verlagern. was man mit ein paar guten ratschlägen alles erreichen kann


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juli 2013)

Ich übe versetzen oft an Parkbanken: Vorderrad unten - Hinterrad oben. Da kann man super balancieren üben, Angst vor Stufen abtrainieren und aus dem Stillstand mit einer Mischung aus bissl Vorderradbremse, Gewichtverlagern und Lenkeinschlag das Hinterrad "runterheben". 

Und das Rauffahren kann man dabei auch gleich mitüben. Und den Wheeliedrop und...und...


----------



## clemsi (17. Juli 2013)

kannst du da bei gelegenheit mal ein filmchen machen? würd mich mal interessieren!


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Juli 2013)

Kann ich mal versuchen. Wobei mein Equipment nicht über ne Handyknipse heraus geht...


----------



## R.C. (17. Juli 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich übe versetzen oft an Parkbanken



Hoer' bitte auf damit, und verwende stattdessen Mauern, umgeschnittene Baeume oder andere Stufen. 

Tische und Baenke sollte man _wirklich_ nicht befahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2013)

Is jetzt kein filmtechnisches Feuerwerk, aber es ist keine Parkbank und reicht hoffentlich zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine:


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> aber es ist keine Parkbank



brav!


----------



## pnebling (30. Juli 2013)

Hast die Kinder vorher hoffentlich nicht vom Spielplatz verjagt?
Sieht ansonsten echt gut aus, so aus meiner Anfängersicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juli 2013)

Wir spielen dort in friedlicher Koexistenz  Aber richtig interessant wird es wenn sie zugucken und mitfiebern, am nesten bei einem Trick der noch nicht sitzt. So wie die kleine Fünfjährige zu ihren Kumpels meinte:



> Ey Alter ey, wir müssen ruhig sein. Er muss sich konzentrieren!



Da dann nich vor Lachen vom Rad zu fallen und die Konzentration zu halten ist dann wirklich Training.

p.s.: ich spiele dort nur, wenn meine Reifen zumindest optisch einwandfrei aussehen. Auf pathogene Keime untersuche ich sie nicht extra...


----------



## pnebling (30. Juli 2013)

Kinder auf dem Spielplatz können echt motivieren, was auszuprobieren. 
Wenn der Junior zuguckt und dann meint "Mach doch mal das, oder spring da mal runter" dann geht das viel leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Juli 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Kinder auf dem Spielplatz können echt motivieren, was auszuprobieren.


Wenn sie selber mit dem Bike da sind, es es eine ganz andere Stimmung. Der Erwachsene Grufti ist nicht mehr total daneben. Man ermuntert gegenseitig, lobt sich, gibt Tipps. Und die Kids sind ausgesprochen höflich. Jedenfalls da, wo wir mal gemeinsam üben. Biken bewirkt eine Brücke zwischen den Generationen.


----------



## account2.0 (30. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1WvMzE5oO0"]De Spitzkehrkiller - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## haibiker09 (28. Oktober 2013)

Waghalsige  Aktionen, Super  Bikebeherrschung, Top spot's, Der Adrenalinrausch eben, voll Gut:  daumen:


----------



## NoWay92 (9. Dezember 2013)

_Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist.. mir ist er eben erst ins Auge gesprungen.
Bei Spitzkehren mit Stufen drin, versetzt mein Kumpel immer über die Stufe.

Dabei fährt er mit dem Vorderrad bis ca. 8cm vor die Stufe, hebt das Hinterrad an und schwenkt 
es dann rüber. Durch das Anheben, kommt das Vorderrad an Kante der Stufe. Durch eine kurze dosierte 
Öffnung der Vorderradbremse im Richtigen Moment beim Schwenken fällt das Vorderrad runter und man 
steht mit dem gesamten Bike unten.

Wie das zu jederzeit vor der Haustüre trainiert werden kann, seht ihr in folgendem Video von 1:04min - 1:31min.
http://youtu.be/B4bUPhfXcm4 

see you on Trail._


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4bUPhfXcm4"]Drive the best - Transalp Summitrider No.1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


dein link geht nicht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Drive the best - Transalp Summitrider No.1 - YouTube
> 
> dein link geht nicht


Hm, bei mir geht er.

Aber hier:






gibt es auch ganz nette Varianten.


----------



## hulster (10. Dezember 2013)

NoWay92 schrieb:


> _Auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist.. mir ist er eben erst ins Auge gesprungen.
> Bei Spitzkehren mit Stufen drin, versetzt mein Kumpel immer über die Stufe.
> 
> Dabei fährt er mit dem Vorderrad bis ca. 8cm vor die Stufe, hebt das Hinterrad an und schwenkt
> ...



Aber sonst keine Probleme, oder? 

Wer das auch nur ansatzweise so trainieren kann, dem stellt sich die Frage des Threads hier nicht.

Das gehört eher in "Fahrtechnik in Perfektion".

Ich will mein Bike auch so beherrschen können. UUWÄÄHHH!!!!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (30. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön gefahren in dem Video! 
Aber interessant ist, warum er die Sattelstütze nicht ganz versenkt?
Ich kann sie ja, speziell bei Bunnyhops nicht niedrig genug haben.


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Dezember 2013)

Das war glaub ich schon in fahrtechnik in perfektion drin.
Ich glaub deren Tipp wäre auf dem Vorderrad rückwärts um die Spitzkehre hüpfen. Wie man das lernt, sieht man sicher auch an einer Stelle im Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema "Dynamischer Umsetzer"


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Wie stark sollte man die Vorderradbremse noch einsetzen, wenn man über eine Stufe oder Wurzeln versetzt? Geht ihr dann bewußt für einen kurzen Moment von der Bremse oder dosiert ihr weiter gleichmäßig?


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. März 2014)

Servus miteinand!
Der letzte Beitrag hier ist schon wieder über einen Monat alt, könnt Ihr das jetzt alle perfekt oder wie? Weiter mit Tips und Ratschlägen, ich will was lernen!!!! ;-)

@ lipper-zipfel: Dein angekündigtes Video fehlt übrigens noch... ;-)

MFG


----------



## HTWolfi (18. März 2014)

_Nur_ durch das Mitlesen und die schönen Bilder/Videos hier, habe ich’s jetzt perfekt drauf.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. März 2014)

Du Glückspilz! Ich leider nicht. Aber den Thread zu lesen, kann wohl auch nicht schaden :-/


----------



## ur-anus (19. März 2014)

Ich als TE melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... Die Spitzkehren von der Esterberg Alm Auffahrt richtung farchant klappen wunderbar. Die kehren am heimgartenwanderweg nach walchensee zwingen manchmal noch zum absteigen. da hilft nur üben... 
ein kleiner tip: wenn ich mal wieder zu spät einlenke oder einfach nicht die richtige linie erwische, habe ich mir angewöhnt mein gewicht nach hinten zu verlagern und dann das vorderrad nach innen zu versetzen. am ende der bewegung kann man es dann ganz langsam über die nächste stufe gleiten lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (19. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> _Nur_ durch das Mitlesen und die schönen Bilder/Videos hier, habe ich’s jetzt perfekt drauf.



Der war gut Wolfi, du alter Anfänger


----------



## tobone (1. Mai 2017)

Genau das Problem hatte ich gestern bei einer Tour.
Es waren auch recht steile enge Spitzkehren bei denen sich aber nicht 2-3 Stufen in der Kurve befanden sondern die Kurve war voll mit runden hokzstufen. Da passiert viel im Kopf. Habe immer nur die Hälfte der Kurve geschafft.
Hat jemand ein video mit einer gefahrenen Kurve wie ich sie beschrieben habe?


----------



## MTBLA (1. Mai 2017)

@Dampfsti 
Fahrtechnik statt flacher Lenkwinkel - Genau ! Sänfte fahren kann (fast) jeder


----------



## WOli (6. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre / übe sehr gern enge und anspruchsvolle Kehren und so halbwegs klappt es inzwischen auch - sowohl gefahrene Kehren als auch in Kehren mit Umsetzen. Seit paar Monaten klappt sogar ansatzweise dynamisches Umsetzen - von "Kehren-Perfektion" bin ich aber noch  ganz weit weit weg...

Meine Frage zum Umsetzen: wann bzw. bei welcher "Umsetz-Variante" zieht man die Beine an und wann nicht?

Hintergrund: Bike Trial interessiert mich auch und ich hab mir dazu kürzlich paar Lern-Videos angesehen und mit Üben angefangen.

Irgendwo in einem Mountainbike-Lernthread hab ich mal gelesen, dass man die Beine beim Umsetzen anziehen sollte. Gefühlt lässt sich damit das Hinterrad-Anheben gut kontrollieren. In meinem Trial-Lernvideo macht der Andi Schuster das aber eher mit Gewichtsverlagerung und er zieht die Beine fast nicht an.

Was ist für welche Situation bzw. für welche Umsetz-Variante der richtige Weg?

Viele Grüße und danke
Oli


----------



## MTB_Daniel (7. November 2017)

Wenn das Hinterrad im steilen Gelände sehr hoch kommen muss um über Hindernisse hinweg gehoben zu werden musst du die Beine anhocken und so das Bike zwischen deinen Beinen steigen lassen.


----------



## WOli (8. November 2017)

Ok, also im "Normalfall" das Gewicht nach vorne und nicht anhocken...

Was ist der Grund? Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad und mehr Körperspannung bzw. mehr Spannung zu den Pedalen hin? Und dafür dann lieber die zentrale Position im Rad kurzfristig aufgeben?


----------



## Der_Graue (11. November 2017)

aju schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Trail-Variante leichter zu erlernen. Man muss sich nur von der gewohnten hecklastigen Fahrweise verabschieden und das ganze Gewicht aufs Vorderrad verlagern. Sonst kommt das Hinterrad nicht hoch und bleibt auch nicht oben.
> 
> Umsetzen in verschiedenen trailangepassten Variationen sieht man z.B. hier
> und hier
> ...


 
Super!
Habt sauber bewiesen, dass ihr Spitzkehren fahren könnt


----------



## Der_Graue (11. November 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir geht er.
> 
> Aber hier:
> 
> ...


 
Da bin ich auch schon gefahren 
Wahnsinn, der Junge hat es drauf, Hut ab


----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2017)

tobone schrieb:


> Genau das Problem hatte ich gestern bei einer Tour.
> Es waren auch recht steile enge Spitzkehren bei denen sich aber nicht 2-3 Stufen in der Kurve befanden sondern die Kurve war voll mit runden hokzstufen. Da passiert viel im Kopf. Habe immer nur die Hälfte der Kurve geschafft.
> Hat jemand ein video mit einer gefahrenen Kurve wie ich sie beschrieben habe?



Hier hat‘s runde Hölzer.
War damals nass und nicht einfach zu fahren:
(In meinem Album ist best noch irgendwo was mit Holzstufen)


----------

